# Release Reels SG Q/A



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

For you SG owners, what rod are you pairing yours up with? I ordered mine today and am looking for a Rod. Looking at the Trevala TVS66MH spinning just incase i want to switch a spinning reel down the line. Suggestions? Comments? Rants? Concerns?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

yea thats what model i have paired with my sg but the conventional one.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

BBarton approved! done and done.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Way to live dangerously Tien! Live a little! Try out a new rod! J/k. Here's what I roll with. 

Heavy and light of course!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

you know ive always drooled over having some trevalas, this reel just warrants a good light weight rod with some serious backbone that wont break the bank (and back). Plus i cant think of any other mid level priced rods that i would be willing to buy other than Overboard Rods.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Seeker.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I bought one of the tsunami jigging rods and love it


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Trevala yes*

I just got one I think it's a 6'6" mh 50-100 lb rod with an avet sx I had on a Tallus. Love it, light,sensitive,good power and price is reasonable. Landed my first Kayak snapper with it last weekend.


----------

